# Tuttosport: CR7 e ingaggio pagato + 100MLN per Osimhen



## Andris (26 Agosto 2022)

*Incredibile notizia divulgata stamane da Tuttosport

Per avere Osimhen il Manchester United sarebbe pronto a dare 100 milioni più il prestito di Ronaldo con ingaggio in gran parte pagato*


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2022)

quante se ne inventa Mendes...

in un mese il mercato del Napoli è passato dal peggiore a forse il migliore dell'era De Laurentiis....
ci manca Navas


----------



## Prealpi (26 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Incredibile notizia divulgata stamane da Tuttosport
> 
> Per avere Osimhen il Manchester United sarebbe pronto a dare 100 milioni più il prestito di Ronaldo con ingaggio in gran parte pagato*


Proposta assurda, ma quanto si parla di Manchester utd non si sa mai, questi hanno fondi infiniti


----------



## kipstar (26 Agosto 2022)

Mah.....io mi tengo osimen


----------



## Swaitak (26 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Incredibile notizia divulgata stamane da Tuttosport
> 
> Per avere Osimhen il Manchester United sarebbe pronto a dare 100 milioni più il prestito di Ronaldo con ingaggio in gran parte pagato*


a queste condizioni pure Leao potrebbero acquistare


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Incredibile notizia divulgata stamane da Tuttosport
> 
> Per avere Osimhen il Manchester United sarebbe pronto a dare 100 milioni più il prestito di Ronaldo con ingaggio in gran parte pagato*


CR7 con stipendio pagato per 2 anni in cambio di Leao + 50 milioni lo farei subito


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2022)

il 25% dello stipendio da pagare per il Napoli sarebbe circa 6 milioni che prendeva Koulibaly
diciamo che avendo ridotto il monte ingaggi questa stagione lo potrebbe pure fare.
per Osimhen tuttavia non ci sarebbe una grande plusvalenza da 70 milioni pagati a 100 milioni presi, considerato che sia davvero uno dei più forti in Europa

per il calo dei suoi film magari ci fa un pensierino De Laurentis...Natale a Madeira
auguri però per i soliti diritti di immagine su CR7


----------



## Giofa (26 Agosto 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> CR7 con stipendio pagato per 2 anni in cambio di Leao + 50 milioni lo farei subito


Io mai nella vita. CR7 è quanto di meno uomo squadra ci sia. Forte, ma non è più quello di qualche anno fa


----------



## livestrong (26 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Io mai nella vita. CR7 è quanto di meno uomo squadra ci sia. Forte, ma non è più quello di qualche anno fa


In Italia sfiorerebbe ancora quota 25/30 gol imho... Per una squadra come la nostra sarebbe oro colato, per il Napoli non parliamone. Fortunatamente è fantascienza


----------



## EmmePi (26 Agosto 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> CR7 con stipendio pagato per 2 anni in cambio di Leao + 50 milioni lo farei subito


+ cartellino di Ziyech + prestito gratuito (con diritto) per Chalobah........
allora sarebbe OK.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Io mai nella vita. CR7 è quanto di meno uomo squadra ci sia. Forte, ma non è più quello di qualche anno fa


Carletto anni fa nel suo Real della Decima lo elesse leader in campo e nello spogliatoio.
Credo la verità stia nel mezzo: sicuramente è una prima donna, ma non si arriva ad ottenere certi successi pensando solo a se stessi. La stampa italiana lo considerava egoista perchè Dybala doveva giocare e sacrificarsi per lui. Vogliamo mettere a confronto il talento dei 2?


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> In Italia sfiorerebbe ancora quota 25/30 gol imho... Per una squadra come la nostra sarebbe oro colato, per il Napoli non parliamone. Fortunatamente è fantascienza


Ragazzi non é solo questione di gol, prima di tutto dovremmo completamente cambiare metodo per esaltare Ronaldo e permettergli di arrivare a certe cifre, servirebbe qualcuno sulla destra forte capace di creare contiuamente superiorità numerica e di mettere palloni in mezzo in modo che CR7 sfrutti il lato debole, poi servirebbe una punta capace di sacrificarsi per lui (e qui ci siamo), Theo di colpo perderebbe tanto senso in questo ipotetico scacchiere e non sai neanche che risposta avresti vista l'età.

Noi abbiamo bisogno di un'altra tipologia di giocatori, già fare a meno della gamba di Leao non é semplice, rimpiazzarla con quella andata di CR7 non gioverebbe di certo.

Non scheziamo, sarebbe disastroso. Neanche in termini di gioco sarebbe bello da vedere.

Magari per la Media Company va benissimo, vedresti i social aumentare di colpo di decine di milioni di follower, ma per il resto sono solo svantaggi...


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Incredibile notizia divulgata stamane da Tuttosport
> 
> Per avere Osimhen il Manchester United sarebbe pronto a dare 100 milioni più il prestito di Ronaldo con ingaggio in gran parte pagato*


Mendes sta impazzendo per piazzare il suo pupillo.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Agosto 2022)

Col gioco che produce il Napoli,specie dalle fasce,fa 25 gol su un piede e gli porta lo scudetto,altroché.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non é solo questione di gol, prima di tutto dovremmo completamente cambiare metodo per esaltare Ronaldo e permettergli di arrivare a certe cifre, servirebbe qualcuno sulla destra forte capace di creare contiuamente superiorità numerica e di mettere palloni in mezzo in modo che CR7 sfrutti il lato debole, poi servirebbe una punta capace di sacrificarsi per lui (e qui ci siamo), Theo di colpo perderebbe tanto senso in questo ipotetico scacchiere e non sai neanche che risposta avresti vista l'età.
> 
> Noi abbiamo bisogno di un'altra tipologia di giocatori, già fare a meno della gamba di Leao non é semplice, rimpiazzarla con quella andata di CR7 non gioverebbe di certo.
> 
> ...


Ma è peggiorato così tanto? Fino a 1 anni fa era ancora nettamente il giocatore più forte della serie A.
Credo che per Theo non sarebbe un problema giocare con lui, al massimo potrebbe avere più difficoltà CDK perchè CR7 si muove su tutto il fronte d'attacco e vuole sempre palla sui piedi


----------



## Devil man (26 Agosto 2022)

Mi fa ridere Mendes che corre a destra a sinistra disperato, dopo aver sprecato 2 mesi a fare niente... Ora ti propone cifre assurde quando i giocatori sono tutti bloccati.. cioè vorrei proprio vedere quel pazzo che si priva della sua stella a 3 giorni dalla fine del mercato..


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Incredibile notizia divulgata stamane da Tuttosport
> 
> Per avere Osimhen il Manchester United sarebbe pronto a dare 100 milioni più il prestito di Ronaldo con ingaggio in gran parte pagato*


Se il Napoli cede Osimhen arriva esimo.


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Mi fa ridere Mendes che corre a destra a sinistra disperato, dopo aver sprecato 2 mesi a fare niente... Ora ti propone cifre assurde quando i giocatori sono tutti bloccati.. *cioè vorrei proprio vedere quel pazzo che si priva della sua stella a 3 giorni dalla fine del mercato..*


l'inter lo fece con lukaku l'anno scorso
speriamo di non imitarli...


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Agosto 2022)

Mettiamo un attimo da parte gli aspetti caratteriali,farebbe così schifo usare Origi a sinistra(o Rebic)qualora si cedesse Leao,e avere Cr7 al centro dell'attacco?Ricordiamoci sempre delle volte in cui non la buttiamo dentro manco con le mani.


----------



## Raryof (26 Agosto 2022)

Sogno un calcio senza più "divi" alla Messi e Ronaldo, meno male ci stiamo avvicinando al momento del ciao ciao.


----------



## Marilson (26 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il 25% dello stipendio da pagare per il Napoli sarebbe circa 6 milioni che prendeva Koulibaly
> diciamo che avendo ridotto il monte ingaggi questa stagione lo potrebbe pure fare.
> per Osimhen tuttavia non ci sarebbe una grande plusvalenza da 70 milioni pagati a 100 milioni presi, considerato che sia davvero uno dei più forti in Europa
> 
> ...



Natale a Madeira? Tu chi scherzi.. cinepanettone con comparsata di Ronaldo e' una roba possibilissima


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Mettiamo un attimo da parte gli aspetti caratteriali,farebbe così schifo usare Origi a sinistra(o Rebic)qualora si cedesse Leao,e avere Cr7 al centro dell'attacco?Ricordiamoci sempre delle volte in cui non la buttiamo dentro manco con le mani.


Adriano detto il Geometra... sei tu?


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Agosto 2022)

Con questo Ronaldo giocherebbe comunque raspadori centravanti


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Adriano detto il Geometra... sei tu?


Beh,nel caso in cui cedessero Leao non farebbe così schifo come opzione,specie se paga tutto il Manchester come sembra.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Beh,nel caso in cui cedessero Leao non farebbe così schifo come opzione,specie se paga tutto il Manchester come sembra.


Speriamo di non cederlo Leao altroche. Sarebbe un casino farlo ora.

CR7 al di la di tutto per me è impensabile nel nostro spogliatoio. Noi siamo resuscitati grazie allo spirito di squadra e l'assenza di prime donne.

Sinceramente lo vedo messo male, in generale. Lui ha ancora tutti gli atteggiamenti e la presunzione di sempre ma le prestazioni in campo sono pessime (per le sue pretese e i suoi standard) da un po' di tempo. Per me se vuole vivere il finale di carriera deve avere l'intelligenza di Ibra che i suoi atteggiamenti li ha cambiati in modo radicale: da prima donna a mentore.

Ma non so se CR7 abbia l'intelligenza e l'umiltà per fare come Ibra. Anzi io credo di no.

Lui i suoi goal li segna, ma non basta. Allo United lo stanno cacciando a pedate e i motivi sono questi. In parole povere è una mela marcia nello spogliatoio, questa cosa dovrebbe fare riflettere molto.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non é solo questione di gol, prima di tutto dovremmo completamente cambiare metodo per esaltare Ronaldo e permettergli di arrivare a certe cifre, servirebbe qualcuno sulla destra forte capace di creare contiuamente superiorità numerica e di mettere palloni in mezzo in modo che CR7 sfrutti il lato debole, poi servirebbe una punta capace di sacrificarsi per lui (e qui ci siamo), Theo di colpo perderebbe tanto senso in questo ipotetico scacchiere e non sai neanche che risposta avresti vista l'età.
> 
> Noi abbiamo bisogno di un'altra tipologia di giocatori, già fare a meno della gamba di Leao non é semplice, rimpiazzarla con quella andata di CR7 non gioverebbe di certo.
> 
> ...


Non si scappa da quello che dici.


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> In Italia sfiorerebbe ancora quota 25/30 gol imho... Per una squadra come la nostra sarebbe oro colato, per il Napoli non parliamone. Fortunatamente è fantascienza


100 + CR7 è forse fantascienza, ma Ronaldo a Napoli non lo è perchè lo hanno proposto a tutti ormai
ci sono parecchie conferme anche in giornata, stuzzica molto sia il presidente sia il figlio
Napoli fa la champons e lotta per lo scudetto, andrebbe benone al portoghese
in una settimana De Laurentiis vende 6 miloni di euro in maglie...


----------



## Raryof (26 Agosto 2022)

Leggo che avevano provato a fare la stessa cosa con Leao e con noi, feccia inglese e squadra allo sbando, pensano davvero di poter sbolognare un 37 enne come Ronaldo per prendere talenti in giro per il mondo, con offerte ridicole che nemmeno su Fifa, quanto godrei se non lo prendesse nessuno e arrivassero comunque quinti (cosa probabilissima).


----------



## Mika (26 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quante se ne inventa Mendes...
> 
> in un mese il mercato del Napoli è passato dal peggiore a forse il migliore dell'era De Laurentiis....
> ci manca Navas


Oddio se vendono Osimeh non so eh?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Incredibile notizia divulgata stamane da Tuttosport
> 
> Per avere Osimhen il Manchester United sarebbe pronto a dare 100 milioni più il prestito di Ronaldo con ingaggio in gran parte pagato*



CR7 anno 21/22 =in tutte le competizioni 24 gol e 3 asisst in 39 presenze.
Anno 20/21 (Era alla Juve) = in tutte le competizioni 36 gol e 4 assist in 44 presenze. 


Dite quello che volete, ma questo si mette in tasca quel piedi quadrati che è Osimen anche a 37 anni. Io lo vorrei subito al Milan e dei soldi me ne frego. Non li tiro fuori io! Non sono un commercialista.


----------



## livestrong (26 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non é solo questione di gol, prima di tutto dovremmo completamente cambiare metodo per esaltare Ronaldo e permettergli di arrivare a certe cifre, servirebbe qualcuno sulla destra forte capace di creare contiuamente superiorità numerica e di mettere palloni in mezzo in modo che CR7 sfrutti il lato debole, poi servirebbe una punta capace di sacrificarsi per lui (e qui ci siamo), Theo di colpo perderebbe tanto senso in questo ipotetico scacchiere e non sai neanche che risposta avresti vista l'età.
> 
> Noi abbiamo bisogno di un'altra tipologia di giocatori, già fare a meno della gamba di Leao non é semplice, rimpiazzarla con quella andata di CR7 non gioverebbe di certo.
> 
> ...


Sulla tattica non mi addentro, però si tratta di un campione con un certo pedigree che in rosa manca assolutamente. Per me servirebbe eccome un profilo come il suo, che poi i soldi si possano investire meglio son d'accordo. Però ecco, il messaggio che voglio far passare è che non bisogna di certo accontentarsi degli Origi e Rebic, con tutto il rispetto


----------



## Raryof (26 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Sulla tattica non mi addentro, però si tratta di un campione con un certo pedigree che in rosa manca assolutamente. Per me servirebbe eccome un profilo come il suo, che poi i soldi si possano investire meglio son d'accordo. Però ecco, il messaggio che voglio far passare è che non bisogna di certo accontentarsi degli Origi e Rebic, con tutto il rispetto


Affare inutile, sarebbe da fare solamente se arrivasse il 31 agosto gratis, con ingaggio pagato dallo Utd al 95%, ma questa sarebbe proprio una proposta da fare al giocatore del tipo, noi Milan ti prendiamo gratis l'ultimo giorno di mercato e ti mettiamo a destra, sposti la tua azienda percependo massimo 4,5-6 mln, o così o stai là, impossibile pure il prestito visto che va a scadenza l'anno prossimo, dovrebbe rinnovare per 1 anno, spostarsi in prestito e poi l'anno prossimo andare gratis in Mls.
Problema comunque non nostro ma se ci fossero le condizioni e la disperazione giusta da parte loro allora sì, ma per adesso è giusto che facciano le loro strambe proposte fifesche, poi gli ultimi giorni di mercato può succedere di tutto.


----------



## sunburn (26 Agosto 2022)

Bisogna dire che Spalletti è proprio l’uomo adatto per gestire una ex stella ormai sul viale del tramonto ma con un ego sconfinato che non le consente di accettare l’inesorabile scorrere del tempo.
L’altra volta andò tutto benissimo…


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma è peggiorato così tanto? Fino a 1 anni fa era ancora nettamente il giocatore più forte della serie A.
> Credo che per Theo non sarebbe un problema giocare con lui, al massimo potrebbe avere più difficoltà CDK perchè CR7 si muove su tutto il fronte d'attacco e vuole sempre palla sui piedi


Oddio, faccio a fatica a giudicare CR7 su queste basi. Parliamo di uno dei più forti di sempre.

Il problema é che siamo costruiti in modo diverso, non so veramente che farmene di Ronaldo. Anche caratterialmente non appartiene a questo Milan.


----------



## sunburn (26 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Oddio, faccio a fatica a giudicare CR7 su queste basi. Parliamo di uno dei più forti di sempre.
> Il problema é che siamo costruiti in modo diverso, non so veramente che farmene di Ronaldo. Anche caratterialmente non appartiene a questo Milan.


Il tempo passa per tutti. Cristiano Ronaldo è uno dei più forti di sempre, ma bisogna dire che uno dei suoi punti di forza è sempre stato l’essere un atleta pazzesco. Ormai è da vent’anni che spreme il suo fisico all’inverosimile e a 37 anni suonati non può continuare a fare quello che faceva a 19. Dovrebbe modificare il suo modo di giocare come fatto da altri in passato, ma dovrebbe ripartire praticamente da zero per costruirsi un ruolo differente.

Per quanto riguarda noi, non lo prenderei neanche gratis: non siam più il Milan che lottava per acciuffare la qualificazione ai preliminari di EL all’ultima giornata.


----------



## Giofa (26 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> In Italia sfiorerebbe ancora quota 25/30 gol imho... Per una squadra come la nostra sarebbe oro colato, per il Napoli non parliamone. Fortunatamente è fantascienza





SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Mettiamo un attimo da parte gli aspetti caratteriali,farebbe così schifo usare Origi a sinistra(o Rebic)qualora si cedesse Leao,e avere Cr7 al centro dell'attacco?Ricordiamoci sempre delle volte in cui non la buttiamo dentro manco con le mani.


CR7 è (o era) fortissimo. Ma sono pronto a scommettere che al Milan sarebbe più quello che toglierebbe che quello che darebbe.
Nella valutazione per me è impossibile prescindere dagli aspetti caratteriali, se no sarebbe stato folle liberarsi di Cassano e Balotelli (cercate di capire il paragone, non sto dicendo che siano tecnicamente uguali).
Io non lo vorrei nemmeno gratis


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mendes sta impazzendo per piazzare il suo pupillo.


È un ingiocabile pure lui. Talmente forte che.......non lo vuole nessuno


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Agosto 2022)

mi meraviglio che ci sia gente che vorrebbe uno che se non gli passi la palla frigna come in bimbo al parco sotto casa, se lo sostituisci si lava e lascia lo stadio, che non si presenta agli allenamenti se non fa come dice lui.
Vada al napoli, con spalletti in panca altro che serie tv "speravo de mori prima" minimo ci fanno 10 stagioni per netflix


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Affare inutile, sarebbe da fare solamente se arrivasse il 31 agosto gratis, con ingaggio pagato dallo Utd al 95%, ma questa sarebbe proprio una proposta da fare al giocatore del tipo, noi Milan ti prendiamo gratis l'ultimo giorno di mercato e ti mettiamo a destra, sposti la tua azienda percependo massimo 4,5-6 mln, o così o stai là, impossibile pure il prestito visto che va a scadenza l'anno prossimo, dovrebbe rinnovare per 1 anno, spostarsi in prestito e poi l'anno prossimo andare gratis in Mls.
> Problema comunque non nostro ma se ci fossero le condizioni e la disperazione giusta da parte loro allora sì, ma per adesso è giusto che facciano le loro strambe proposte fifesche, poi gli ultimi giorni di mercato può succedere di tutto.


Se un concetto è sbagliato non bisogna farlo ne il primo ne l'ultimo giorno. Sempre concetto sbagliato é.

Ronaldo da noi sarebbe una bomba a orologeria in un gruppo coeso dove tutti remano della stessa parte. Ibra rafforza un gruppo, Ronaldo pensa solo a se stesso, prende palla e tira. La prima la seconda alla terza compagni a allenatore lo mandano a quel paese.

È un egoista nato alla larga.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Agosto 2022)

Sarò strano io, ma 100 milioni per Osimhen li prenderei di corsa e scapperei con il malloppo... se poi in aggiunta mi danno anche CR7 a gratis...


----------



## Maximo (26 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Incredibile notizia divulgata stamane da Tuttosport
> 
> Per avere Osimhen il Manchester United sarebbe pronto a dare 100 milioni più il prestito di Ronaldo con ingaggio in gran parte pagato*


Ahahah sembrano i saldi di fine stagione. Che brutta fine (sportiva), che ha fatto Ronaldo.


----------



## danjr (26 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Incredibile notizia divulgata stamane da Tuttosport
> 
> Per avere Osimhen il Manchester United sarebbe pronto a dare 100 milioni più il prestito di Ronaldo con ingaggio in gran parte pagato*


Beh io lo farei, oshimen non capisco come possa valere quella cifra


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il tempo passa per tutti. Cristiano Ronaldo è uno dei più forti di sempre, ma bisogna dire che uno dei suoi punti di forza è sempre stato l’essere un atleta pazzesco. Ormai è da vent’anni che spreme il suo fisico all’inverosimile e a 37 anni suonati non può continuare a fare quello che faceva a 19. Dovrebbe modificare il suo modo di giocare come fatto da altri in passato, ma dovrebbe ripartire praticamente da zero per costruirsi un ruolo differente.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda noi, non lo prenderei neanche gratis: non siam più il Milan che lottava per acciuffare la qualificazione ai preliminari di EL all’ultima giornata.



Ronaldo é Ronaldo soprattutto per la testa che ha, che gli permette a 38 anni di avere ancora un fisico statuario e di non aver ancora avuto alcun infortunio grave in carriera. Non è banale se ci pensi, avere ancora voglia di fare la storia e di impegnarsi in CL alla sua età dopo 5 palloni d'oro, dopo 5 CL e dopo 100M+ di followers vuol dire avere una mentalità pazzesca.

Io lo prenderei al volo un campione così, se non fosse che tatticamente non è fattibile (perché quello a 23 anni lo mettevo ovunque). 

Sono andato a farmi un giro sui vari forum ed i vari giornali Inglesi. Incredibile come viene trattato, ovunque in realtà. Occhio a scommettere contro questo, l'hanno dato per morto almeno 50 volte, da quando è un ragazzino ed ha sempre avuto ragione.

Sono convinto che ha ancora in serbo una sorpresa per tutti.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Incredibile notizia divulgata stamane da Tuttosport
> 
> Per avere Osimhen il Manchester United sarebbe pronto a dare 100 milioni più il prestito di Ronaldo con ingaggio in gran parte pagato*


se va al Napoli il Napoli svolta..

se non si incasina il rapporto con Lucianone ovviamente..  ma almeno per il primo anno dovrebbero reggere


----------



## __king george__ (26 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ronaldo é Ronaldo soprattutto per la testa che ha, che gli permette a *38 anni* di avere ancora un fisico statuario e di non aver ancora avuto alcun infortunio grave in carriera. Non è banale se ci pensi, avere ancora voglia di fare la storia e di impegnarsi in CL alla sua età dopo 5 palloni d'oro, dopo 5 CL e dopo 100M+ di followers vuol dire avere una mentalità pazzesca.
> 
> Io lo prenderei al volo un campione così, se non fosse che tatticamente non è fattibile (perché quello a 23 anni lo mettevo ovunque).
> 
> ...


37 in realtà

a quell'età fa una differenza enorme..guarda Ibra


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> 37 in realtà
> 
> a quell'età fa una differenza enorme..guarda Ibra


37 anni 6 mesi e 21 giorni


----------



## uolfetto (26 Agosto 2022)

Secondo me è una possibilità concreta e non una roba inventata.


----------



## kekkopot (26 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Incredibile notizia divulgata stamane da Tuttosport
> 
> Per avere Osimhen il Manchester United sarebbe pronto a dare 100 milioni più il prestito di Ronaldo con ingaggio in gran parte pagato*


Se non fosse per i 100mln di Osimhen, direi che il Napoli ci perderebbe. Ma considerando che ne varrà al limite 60, direi che il Napoli farebbe bingo.


----------



## Diavolo86 (26 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Incredibile notizia divulgata stamane da Tuttosport
> 
> Per avere Osimhen il Manchester United sarebbe pronto a dare 100 milioni più il prestito di Ronaldo con ingaggio in gran parte pagato*


Seguo lo United e la PL con assiduità seconda solo al Milan, e non possono più vederlo neanche in cartolina, si è fatto terra bruciata attorno (per dirne una, cercando di imporre al resto della squadra un tipo di alimentazione, la sua, forzando la mano direttamentecon il Club).
Caratterialmente lo vedrei davvero male da noi...non credo possa fare il mentore. Lui è stato sicuro tra i migliori di sempre, ma non credo abbia il carattere per anteporre l'interesse dei nostri giovani e della squadra al suo.
Da un punto di vista tecnico resta un meraviglioso finalizzatore, ma poco altro. Può giocare prima punta ma ha bisogno di tutta la squadra che gioca per lui, perché non lega più il gioco come prima e non ti allunga le difese come anche solo 5 anni fa. Certo, 25 gol in seria A li fa in ciabatte, ma Oshimen fa il doppio del lavoro. Dovrebbe evolversi in una seconda punta da 352, lì farebbe ancora sfracelli e su allungherebbe la carriera.
Da noi lo vedo male...
Al Napoli può fare bene perché giocherebbero per lui, perché sono probabilmente disposti a tutto pur di vincere e lo lascerebbero fare, ma il rischio che esploda lo spogliatoio con Spalletti c'è.
Vediamo, io credo che già così il Napoli sia forte e futuribile, non mi pare una mossa saggia nel complesso, na capisco l'appeal.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Agosto 2022)

Mario Rui "Cristiano al Napoli? lo spogliatoio lo accoglierebbe al meglio..un giocatore della sua qualità può giocare ovunque.In questi ambienti lui si esalta e viene fuori alla grande.per me è il giocatore piu forte di tutti i tempi.
"

sta a vedere che finisce al napoli davvero..


----------



## Andris (26 Agosto 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Se non fosse per i 100mln di Osimhen, direi che il Napoli ci perderebbe. Ma considerando che *ne varrà al limite 60*, direi che il Napoli farebbe bingo.


l'hanno pagato 70 un anno fa


----------



## kekkopot (26 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> l'hanno pagato 70 un anno fa


2 anni fà. E secondo me non li dimostra.. parere personale.


----------



## Miracle1980 (26 Agosto 2022)

Lo hanno pagato intorno ai 40m... altro che 70.
Una bella manfrina sotto la luce del sole...


----------

